# ATI Radeon 9000 vs. MSI GeForce4 Ti4400



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Okay, I'm getting real close to deciding a video card....

So, do I go for a middle-end Video card (ATI Radeon 9000 Retail) and save $100, or go for one of the best, which is the MSI GeForce Ti4400? 

While I anticipate that I'm will play games, I'm also going for excellent video playback, especially on DVDs. If I'm correct, the while there are several manufacturers of nVidia video cards, they all use the same Detonator video drivers. 

Help....


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Zloth I used to be a hardcore PC gamer, here's a link to the forum where some of my buddies are discussing the Radeon 9700.

http://www.nachos.net/vbull/showthread.php?threadid=29099


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I have been using the MSI GeForce 3 TI and love it. Very stable and games work smoothly. I've also been doing video editing with this card and all of the video playback is excellent.

What it all really comes down to is you get what you pay for. Saving $100 might make a difference in the performance level you get. I never regreted spending the extra $100 on my card at the time I bought it.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

On the MSI GeForce4 4400, whats the difference between the VT and the VTD?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I agree with John - the 9700 is an excellent card! ATI cards GENERALLY have far superior video output quality, expecially on the analog out (because of superior DACs). For all but the most serious use, you couldn't go wrong with either one though ZLoth Myself, I use an ATI AIW Radeon 7500


----------

